# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  HP LJ P1005 и МФУ HP LaserJet M1120n

## djambul

Добрый день!
Скажите пожалуйста что делать и как быть…. На работе два принтера HP LJ P1005 и МФУ HP LaserJet M1120n … после перезаправки картриджей печатает бледно… замучились покупать картриджи … шеф тоже замучил – решение о покупке я принимал… фирма которая заправляет солидная, попробовал в другой фирме тоже самой …. Говорит что эти картриджи одноразовые … Скажите пожалуйста неужели нету выхода … или выкинуть эти принтера и покупать новые… 

Спасибо

----------


## giveammo

картриджи к этим принтерам на самом деле не самые удачные. Тут вопрос насколько бледная печать. Если чуть бледнее чем раньше то это почти норма для перезаправленных картриджей.

----------


## djambul

очень бледно ....

----------


## giveammo

Здесь чтобы выяснить причину надо вам самому заниматься экспериментами. Сервисцентр "на потоке" врядли вам чем то поможет. В этих картриджах много слабых мест. Одно из них- контакт магнитного вала- его надо промазывать токопроводящей смазкой. Где то в 70% по моей статистике это причина бледной печати. Фотовал родной тоже слаб. После замены фотика качество печати (ИМХО) возрастает. Самое главное- перед заправкой картридж требует основательной чистки- а на этим сервисцентры обычно не заморачиваются

----------


## Sunnyboy85

Добый день. 
у меня немного другой вопрос но тоже касается принтера HP Laserjet 1005P.
он печатает файлы Word и Excel замечательно а любой фаил PDF очень бледно. подскажите пожалуйста как быть? очень нужно?

----------

